# eisenbrecher im pvp



## Darrik (19. September 2008)

hallo,
da ich heut auch mit war anfange wollte ich mal frgen wie es sich mit dem eisenbrecher im pvp spielt? 
also kann ich ein guter und nützlicher begleiter für meine gruppe sein indem ich zum beispiel leute auf mich locke oder mit cc..
thx im vorraus


----------



## Omidas (22. September 2008)

Also ich finde der Eisenbracher ist im PvP echt genial!

Mache zwar nicht den Schaden (Einhand + Schild), aber ich nerve die Gegner nunmal so richtig.
Das Szenario im T2 Gebiet von Zwerge und Grünhäute kann man da als gutes Beispiel nehmen. Durch ne Kombo, kann man den gegnerischen Flaggenträger so richtig in Schwierigkeiten bringen (wenn die Mitspieler den mal aufpassen). Gibt eine Moralfähigkeit, womit man sich und den Gegner für 10s am Boden fest frieren lassen kann. Muss man sich geschickt positionieren und in zu stunnen und dan mit dem Zurückschlagen mit in unsere Reihen zu befördern. Stun -> 1,5s global Cooldown -> kick -> 2s Flug -> der Typ steht im besten Fall 6s mit in unseren DDs. Und durch den Rückschlag auch weiter weg von seinen Heilern. Kann sehr schnell tödlich sein^^

Das ist jetzt nur mal ein Beispiel, was so alles geht. Gibt aber noch viel mehr.

Bewachen - von den Heilern (meistens) Die kriegen nur noch 50% Schaden. Du dafür aber die restlichen 50%.
Eidfreund - Ein befreundetes Ziel buffen und widerstandsfähiger machen (also durch die Fähigkeiten die deinen Eidfreund mit betreffen)
Verlangsamen - Um einen durchbrechenden Nahkämpfer auf zu halten
Niederschlagen - Nach einem Blocken kann man diese Attacke aus führen
Weg schlagen - Einen Nahkämpfer von den Heiler weg bringen, einen gegnerischen Heiler zu uns bringen, einem Gegner einen langen Laufweg (oder Tod) bringen, weil er mal von einem hohen Punkt runter geschubst wurde.
...
Also ich finde macht schon Spaß. Und das sind erst meine Erfahrungen bis 21 und sicher nicht vollständig


----------



## Curaitis (23. September 2008)

Ich kann mich Omidas nur anschließen. Tank sein macht in WAR enorm Freude. Allerdings muss ich ergänzen, dass ich mich nicht über zu geringen Schaden beschweren kann. In den Szenarios ist mein Eisenbrecher in aller Regel unter den ersten 5 Plätzen im gesamtverursachten Schaden ... und das mit 1 Hand + Schild. 

Der Eisenbrecher hat verschiedene Möglichkeiten den Schaden und die Dauer der Schildfähigkeiten zu verbessern.

Es ist ein gutes Gefühl, wenn man in den Gegner Mob stürmt, sich einen arglosen Stoffie krallt, diesen ins eigene Camp boxt und dabei 3-6 Gegner an einem kleben, die einen nicht down bekommen, weil man mit der Hälfte der HP wieder locker in healrange des Heilers gelangt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyled (24. September 2008)

Kopf runter und rein ins Getümmel, wild um sich schlagen - ist ja egal wen man trifft, Hauptsache es ist grün und grunzt. Ja, Eisenbrecher ist genau mein Ding ;-)


----------



## Juppstein (26. September 2008)

Dein Job ist es, die Heiler zu bewachen. Wenn kein Heiler da ist, dann ist es dein Job, die Stoffies abzuschirmen. Das schöne am Eisenbrecher ist, das man sich gar nicht ins Gewühle stürzen muss, das Gewühle kommt automatisch zum Eisenbrecher, weil er schon am richtigen Ort steht.

Was auch noch zum Job des Eisenbrechers gehört ist, dass der die Fahne hält, bis Verstärkung eintritt, am besten mit einem Heiler als Eidfreund an der Seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manilas (28. September 2008)

Ja hab Eisenbrecher in der Open beta gespielt es war ne wahre Freude...mit nem guten Heiler im Rücken bist du fast unkaputtbar du hast soviele Möglichkeiten gegner zu verlangsamen, wegzuschleudern usw... dmg stimmt später auch sogar mit einhand und schild.. reicht dir das nicht nimmst du ne dicke 2 hand axt und krallst dir die stoffies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ophone (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele jetzt einen Eisenbrecher auf Stufe 30 und kann nur bestätigen was hier gesagt wurde.
Das beste allerdings am Eisenbrecher sind die 20 Sekunden Buffs (die auch auf den Eidfreund übergehen), der Rüstungsdebuffstyle, mit dem man des Gegners Rüstung bis zu 75% runtersetzen kann, je nach Anzahl an Groll die man hat.
Dann natürlich der Snare der an einen DoT gekoppelt ist, und so weiter und so fort.


Was mich an der ganzen Sache freut, ist dass man als defensiv Tank im RvR was zu tun hat und nützlich ist, wie in den guten alten DAoC Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und nicht so wie bei WoW.
Ich bin eben defTAnk aus Überzeugung, hehe.


----------



## Tyreel (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi all

Will hier das Thema nicht stören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe selber vor mir W.A.R zuzulegen wenn ich mir eminen neuen Rechner gekauft habe ^^ 
Dazu habe ich mich schon recht gut erkundigt und habe auch den Eisenbrecher als Karriere für mich entdeckt^^
um mich selber in meinem vorhaben zu stärken einen Eisenbrecher zu spielen habe ich mir bei einem Freund einmal W.A.R genau angeschaut besonders die RvR Scenarien^^ 

Ich hatte bisher immer den eintrug das man als Eisenbrecher "Pfad der Vergeltung" und "Pfad der Bruderschaft" skillt 
So jetzt meine Frage die nachdem ich diesen Thread gelesen habe aufgetaucht ist:
Wenn ich das heir richtig verstanden habe rennen die meisten heir mit 1hand und Schild rum skillt ihr dafür dan auch "Pfad des Steins"?
Oder welche Skillung hat sie bewehrt ?


Greets Tyreel


----------



## Need-a-nickname (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde die drei Pfade folgendermaßen zusammen fassen:

Pfad der Vergeltung: Schadenspfad, ausgelegt auf Eisenbrecher mit Zweihandwaffen. An den Schaden eines richtigen Nahkämpfers, zB Hexenjäge rkommt man natürlich nicht ran.

Pfad des Steins: Klassischer Tankpfad. Vor allem Fähigkeiten, um den Eisenbrecher selbst zu unterstützen. Meiner Meinung nach nur im PvE wirklich nützlich.

Pfad der Bruderschaft: Unterstützungspfad, verstärkt diverse Buffs, die auch auf den Eidfreund wirken und gibt zusätzliche unterstützende Fähigkeiten. Das ist meiner Meinung nach, den ein Eisenbrecher, der Einhand und Schild trägt, im PvP nutzen sollte, da er damit seine Verbündeten am besten beschützen kann.


----------



## Gribasu (10. Oktober 2008)

hmmm wieso reden alle Tanks immer so schlecht ? ich spiel nen Auserkorenen (liegt brach,weil zuwenig ordis) und werd mir einen Eisenbrecher aus Avenland machen.
Einige raffen es nicht das Tanks nur deffen,und eigentlich keinen dmg austeilen dafür haben wir Barbaren(chaos) / Schwertmeister (elfen).

zum solo leveln auf alle fälle Pfad der vergeltung ,damit ihr dmg raushaut und schnell vorwärts kommt.
später is umsatteln pflicht


----------



## Wunala (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe den ersten Pfad geskillt,also auf DMG und der ist für PvP auch gut geeignet,da man den Skill "Runeverätzte Axt" skillen kann und mit dem Wirbel alle Gegner um einen herum wegkatapultiert und das alle 10s,obwohl man mit dem skill -10s bekommen sollte,was nicht funzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In TorAnroc ist es auf jeden Fall der Hammer und es macht Spass alle 10s die Leute in die Lava zu kicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sadukar (13. Oktober 2008)

wer seine Aufgabe als Eisenbrecher wahrnimmt (verteidigen, unterstüzen, etc.) kann sogar im T2 mit level 12-13 richtig mit rocken in sachen schaden, exp etc., von T1 ganz zu schweigen.
Wenn die Caster das mit bekommen, das man sich mühe gibt dann bekommt man auch die nötige heilung und stirbt nur noch in Ausnahme situation.
Mann muß sich halt zusammenreißen und in der Random Group nicht jedem Opfer hinterherrennen sondern die caster unterstüzen so gut es geht.


----------



## Imar (14. Oktober 2008)

Würd Eisenbrecher nicht immer als nur Deftank verschreien, auch wenn ich ihn so spiele.

Grundlegend entweder wie schon gesagt hinten stehen und die Heiler/Caster beschützen wobei da Pfad des Steins oder Bruderschaft sich anbieten, oder aber auch Pfad der Vergeltung mit vorne sein und dem Löwen, Hexenjäger bewachen/Eidfreund geben und im Assist unterstützen.

Leider letzteres wird immer wieder vergessen, wobei grade da die Überlebenschancen des Offensiven beträchtlich steigen, und als quasi Bonus auch noch ein wenig dessen DPS (z.b. Rüstungsdebuffs) ohne nun den eigenen Schaden, welcher noch ausreichend ist dazuzurechnen.


----------



## Arkasi (17. Oktober 2008)

Gribasu schrieb:


> hmmm wieso reden alle Tanks immer so schlecht ? ich spiel nen Auserkorenen (liegt brach,weil zuwenig ordis) und werd mir einen Eisenbrecher aus Avenland machen.
> Einige raffen es nicht das Tanks nur deffen,und eigentlich keinen dmg austeilen dafür haben wir Barbaren(chaos) / Schwertmeister (elfen).
> 
> zum solo leveln auf alle fälle Pfad der vergeltung ,damit ihr dmg raushaut und schnell vorwärts kommt.
> später is umsatteln pflicht



Also ich deffe mit meinem Eisenbrecher nur sehr selten und renne prinzipiell mit 2H Waffe rum, Schild und 1H Waffe habe ich weggeschmissen und nie ersetzt. Ein wirklich offensiver Eisenbrecher mit 2H Waffe ist der absolute Horror für jeden Gegner, sobald man einige Skills hat.

Meine Strategie:
Kopf runter, rein in die gegnerische Heilergruppe, Massenkick --> unsere Leute haben ein kurzes Zeitfenster, wo keine Heals kommen und wo alle DDs dem wahnsinnigen Eisenbrecher nachrennen.
Abgesehen davon wird jeder verlangsamt und jedem feindlichen Tank hau ich die Rüstung weg, damit die DDs leichtes Spiel haben.


----------



## Gumja (20. Oktober 2008)

ophone schrieb:


> Was mich an der ganzen Sache freut, ist dass man als defensiv Tank im RvR was zu tun hat und nützlich ist, wie in den guten alten DAoC Zeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Fettes Sign!

Allerdings geb ich zu, dass ich inzwischen auc mal ganz gerne auf Zweihand switche und mich ins Getümmel werf, da es mir als reiner Schildtank schon manchmal auf den S.... ging, wenn ich auf son Stoffel eingeprügelt hab und der irgendwie gelangweilt auf mich runtergeblickt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Je nach Situation (szenario, open RvR) wird halt die Zweihandaxt ausgepackt udn dann Kopfüber in den Feind gerannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBK (21. Oktober 2008)

Also ich spiele meinen Eisenbrecher (lvl40) voll offensiv. Habe 2Hand und viel in Vergeltung, den Rest zur Verstärkung der Buffs in Bruderschaft. Ich mache damit in Szenarien nicht selten mehr Schaden als die Feuerzauberer und kriege meine Heiler trotzdem gut geschützt. Und wenn trotzdem mal einer hartnäckig nen Heiler angeht, hab ich genügend Damageoutput, um ihn kurzerhand wegzuhauen. Das funktioniert wunderbar und aushalten tu ich trotzdem enorm viel, auch ohne Schild. Jedenfalls kriege ich es gebacken, lange genug hinter den feindlichen Linien auszuhalten und die feindlichen Heiler abzuräumen = Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Kann nen offensiven Eisenbrecher als nur empfehlen. Und wer diesen als Schwachsinn bezeichnet, der sollte sich mal genauer mit dem Char befassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bealsebub (27. Oktober 2008)

BBK schrieb:


> Also ich spiele meinen Eisenbrecher (lvl40) voll offensiv. Habe 2Hand und viel in Vergeltung, den Rest zur Verstärkung der Buffs in Bruderschaft. Ich mache damit in Szenarien nicht selten mehr Schaden als die Feuerzauberer und kriege meine Heiler trotzdem gut geschützt. Und wenn trotzdem mal einer hartnäckig nen Heiler angeht, hab ich genügend Damageoutput, um ihn kurzerhand wegzuhauen. Das funktioniert wunderbar und aushalten tu ich trotzdem enorm viel, auch ohne Schild. Jedenfalls kriege ich es gebacken, lange genug hinter den feindlichen Linien auszuhalten und die feindlichen Heiler abzuräumen = Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Kann nen offensiven Eisenbrecher als nur empfehlen. Und wer diesen als Schwachsinn bezeichnet, der sollte sich mal genauer mit dem Char befassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein level zum 40 und ich renne permanent seit level1 mit 1H, wie ein voredner schon gesagt hat ist ein Offensive Eisenbrecher die reinstes hölle für die gegner, rein in die gegnerische linien und an die Heiler ran, da bricht chaos aus. Rein defensive zu spielen bringt ehe weniger vorteile, ein muss in die feind rein laufen und das tut am besten ein Tank.


----------



## Liek (19. Dezember 2008)

Bealsebub schrieb:


> Rein defensive zu spielen bringt ehe weniger vorteile, ein muss in die feind rein laufen und das tut am besten ein Tank.


Als Runenpriester habe ich den reinsten Haß auf die Eisenbrecher, welche sogar noch hinter mir stehen und behaupten mich verteidigen zu wollen. 
Kapiert es endlich: Ihr habt nichts hinter mir zu suchen, sondern hinter den feindlichen Linien die Heiler / Magier, die restlichen Stoffies und dann die Tanks umzuhauen. Dann hab ich endlich was zu tun und komme auch zum Heilen. Immerhin hat keiner Zeit mich zu hauen.


----------



## Thelani (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde "Pfad der Vergeltung" echt klasse.

Besonders: Verbesserte Runengäzte Axt

Da steht man vor der Front und kommt nicht weiter wegen den Schwarzorktanks und Chaosbarbaren.
Man haut 1mal mit der Runengeäzte Axt rein und schon fliegen dir alle Destrotanks aus dem Weg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danach bricht das "Chaos" bei den "Chaos"-Leuten aus. Wenn die Stoffies merken, das ihre Tanks plötzlich nicht mehr vor ihnen stehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (19. Dezember 2008)

Spaß macht die schon, aber mit dem immunitätstimer auf dem gegner für den Kick auch oft eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## MHGCFR (20. Dezember 2008)

Liek schrieb:


> Als Runenpriester habe ich den reinsten Haß auf die Eisenbrecher, welche sogar noch hinter mir stehen und behaupten mich verteidigen zu wollen.
> Kapiert es endlich: Ihr habt nichts hinter mir zu suchen, sondern hinter den feindlichen Linien die Heiler / Magier, die restlichen Stoffies und dann die Tanks umzuhauen. Dann hab ich endlich was zu tun und komme auch zum Heilen. Immerhin hat keiner Zeit mich zu hauen.


Da bin ich aber anderer Meinung. Kann sein, dass du keinen Wert auf Schutz legst, aber meiner Meinung nach hat ein Tank bei nur wenigen Heilern im Szenario nichts im Angriff verloren. Da können die Weißen Löwen und Hexenjäger hin, weil die einiges mehr an Schaden machen. Aber Grundlage dafür ist eine gute Heilung, die man nicht bekommt, wenn die Heiler down sind oder mit sich selbst beschäftigt. Ein einzelner Eisenbrecher kann außer nerven wenig bewirken im Angriff, ein WL/HJ schon mehr. Aber teilweise hat man dann Szenarien mit 2 Heilern und 4 Tanks, bei denen man als Hexenjäger die Heiler vor den Hexenkriegerinnen und Barbaren schützen muss, weil die Tanks einen auf DDler machen. Ist dann schon ärgerlich, weil dafür sind beide nicht gedacht.


----------



## Liek (22. Dezember 2008)

MHGCFR schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber anderer Meinung. Kann sein, dass du keinen Wert auf Schutz legst, aber meiner Meinung nach hat ein Tank bei nur wenigen Heilern im Szenario nichts im Angriff verloren. (...)


Es ist nicht so, dass ich keinen Wert auf Schutz lege. Wenn ich als Runenpriester in ein Scenario gehe, bin ich in 90% der Fälle der Privatheiler für meine Gildentruppe. Es ist immerhin ein Gruppenspiel. Und wenn die vorpreschen, hat das Chaos keine Zeit nach dem Runenpriester zu schauen. Das schließt dann auch unsere Eisenbrecher mit ein. Die machen einfach einen Mordswirbel, da ist eine Party angesagt.

Aber vielleicht muss ich dir zugestehen, dass meine Aussage sehr pauschalisierend war. Es ist einfach mit Zufallsgruppen ein Kreuz. Wenn wirklich _alle_ plötzlich an dir, als Runenpriester, vorbeipreschen und sich hinter dich stellen ... Wovor haben sie angst? Vor dem Tod? Ich rede hier schlicht von Situationen, wo ein taktischer Rückzug nicht notwendig ist, man allerdings sterben könnte, weil die Heiler es nicht aufheilen können. Zumindest nicht bei allen. Und es sind diese Situationen, in denen man plötzlich Hackfleisch in der ersten Linie ist. Ich brauche zu diesem Zeitpunkt keinen schützenden Eisenbrecher. Eine Wolke aus Schadens- und Tankklassen um mich herum wäre okay. Aber bitte sich nicht alle konsequent _hinter_ den Heilern hinstellen. Vor allem nicht als Tank, der Blocken und kicken kann.

Im übrigen machen auch die Eisenbrecher genug Schaden, um nicht als gammelige Tanks rumstehen zu müssen. Auch mit 1H+Schild. Sie nehmen dann halt 4 Leute gleichzeitig auf sich. Wenn die Leute so blöd sind und es nicht kapieren, dass Eisenbrecher erst anfangen Schaden zu machen, wenn sie Prügel kassieren und damit Groll aufbauen ... nicht mein Problem. Davon lebe ich doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bauzî (23. Dezember 2008)

hi,

also meine rmeinung nach ist weder das eine noch das andere schlecht, es kommt halt nur drauf an was gerade benötigt wird.
ich stehe gern etwas weiter hinten und schaue kurz was die chaoten gerade machen und richte mich dann danach, greifen sie an und lockern ihre linien, laufe ich gern durch und kick ein paar heiler durch die gegend.
entweder sie drehen um und helfen ihrem heiler, was uns zeit bringt uns neu zu gruppieren (im besten fall) und vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen dd umzuhauen. im günstigsten fall zieh ich die front sogar mitmir mit sodas ich den vorstoß umkehre und wir die oberhand gewinnen was mit einem scharfsinnigen heiler kaum ein problehm darstellt.

oder aber sie greifen weiter an ohne heilung, bzw mit weniger heilung und laufen gefahr komplett an boden zu verlieren. 

ich bin sogar der meinung das sich eher fern dds als deffer für die heiler hergeben sollten.
warum? ganz einfach, ihre reichweite ist bei weitem höher und ihre dps deutlich über dem eines ib. dazu sollte sich niemand aus der front lösen müssen um einen heiler zu deffen, dadurch kommen durch unseren tankmangel sowieso nur nochgrößere lücken auf.

also stimme ich mit der meinung von MHGCFR im groben überein.

allerdings wenn "die wand steht" also die front geschlossen ist und ich nicht unbedingt gebraucht werde, stelle ich mich lieber neben einen heiler und bewache ihn. im günstigsten fall ein sigmarpriester der mitmir in der front steht, so haben beide einen vorteil.


lg


----------



## Adalfried (23. Dezember 2008)

Ohja Eisenbrecher im PVP.

Da fühlt man sich wirklich wohl. 

Schritt Eins, stehen bleiben und schauen. Das ist sehr wichtig für uns. Entweder gibt es Hexenkriegerin die gern an unsere Heiler wollen und da heißt es, acht geben oder der Gegner zeigt möglichkeiten ihn gut zu kicken. So das sie hoch laufen müssen, von der Burgfallen etc. Je nach Ort und Lage. 

Schritt Zwei, kämpfen und auf unsere Heiler achten. Wenn jemand was abbekommt Eidbruder druff und Buffen was das Zeug hält, dann den nächsten Heiler usw. Das ganze geht leider im Chaos oft unter und man sollte sich lieber die Namen einprägen, da es oft besser geht so zu klicken. Daher auch nie zu weit weg vom Heiler. 

Drittens wenn man Siegt, sich freuen ist ja klar war ja ein Zwerg dabei, da kann nichts schief gehen und wenn man verliert sind als Zwerg eh alle anderen Schuld, ich meine die alten Zeiten waren odch deutlich besser. Da waren nicht alle so weich =)

Nein Eisenbrecher macht wirklich spaß. Die Zweihandfraktion kann den Feind Gefährlich werden, vorallem den Weich Zielen gerade Hexenkriegerin und die beiden Caster gehören dazu. Diese Klassen können sehr schnell Schaden machen, aber auch kassieren. Daher lieber auf die hauen, als auf die Heiler. Entweder bleibt man bei seinen Heilern und hilft gegegen die Meele oder geht zu ihren Heilern und haut dort auf die DDs mit ein oder Heiler, je nach dem worauf die Leute gehen oder der Fokus gesetzt ist.

Als Eisenbrecher sollte man nur immer Grudge bekommen, also Leute die Schaden abbekommen, bekommen auch unseren Segen und am besten jemand in der nähe, damit er auch gebuffed wird. Sonst einfach nur auf den Feind prügeln, über die moderen Zeiten schimpfen, Goblins und Orks hassen, sich aufs Bier und die Zwergenfrauen freuen und natürlich den Elfen zeigen, dass wir Zwerge sie wieder besiegen würden, nur wer brauch schon zwei Kronen =)


----------

